

The Plan by Jack Handey - mhb
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/2008/11/24/081124sh_shouts_handey

======
noonespecial
All I could keep thinking was _"Hell, its got more of a chance of working than
Paulson's plan..."_

Monkeys are much more predictable, you see.

------
sutro
This reads like most startup business plans I've seen.

~~~
patio11
How so? It includes things I rarely see in startup business plans: a revenue
model, for one.

------
newsit
Completely off-topic, but why is it dated 24th November 2008?

~~~
mhb
It's from the current print issue which I think they post-date so that it
looks timely when it's sitting on the store shelves.

------
unalone
Jack Handey is a brilliant prosist. It's close between him and Dave Barry for
my overall favorite: Barry's more prolific, Handey is much less hit-and-miss.

~~~
s3graham
Hertzberg and Handey, always look forward to reading them every week when they
have a spot.

~~~
unalone
I'd never heard of Hertzberg before! Thanks for the name tip-off.

------
mynameishere
I can't believe only the New Yorker publishes poetry anymore.

~~~
dgabriel
Slate.com, The Atlantic, and The New Republic all publish poetry and poetry
criticism. Also Asimov's, but I'm not sure the sci-fi stuff counts :)

~~~
unalone
Science fiction is the cutting edge of literature. A sci-fi writer won the
Nobel Prize in 2007; Philip Dick and Frank Herbert were the foremost writers
of the 50s and 60s, in terms of pushing the envelope, along with only Beckett
on the proper literature side.

~~~
dgabriel
Well, sure, and I wouldn't be reading SF periodicals if I didn't agree.
However, in terms of poetry, it's not really cutting edge at all. In fact,
most of it is miserable. Exhibit A: Bruce Boston.

~~~
unalone
Wait, is there really sci-fi poetry? The only stuff of that sort I liked was
Asimov's, and it was _fun_ , but not particularly _good._

